# Fishing 5-8-08



## iMacattack

Yum! Fresh Fish! ;D


----------



## deerfly

i'm gettin' hungry now, glad to hear you guys had some action too.


----------



## JRH

You fish???

I thought you just bought and sold boats?


----------



## iMacattack

It's a 12 step program I have Ron on JRH. He's progressing nicely.


----------



## Guest

> It's a 12 step program I have Ron on JRH. He's progressing nicely.



Charter program.


----------



## deerfly

> It's a 12 step program I have Ron on JRH. He's progressing nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charter program.
Click to expand...

are you allowed to drink alcoholic beverages at the feedback and sensitivity meetings?


----------



## iMacattack

allowed... hell required... ;D


----------



## Guest

Now we're getting somewhere.  Maybe I'll even be able to stay on the wagon.


----------



## deerfly

so I guess thats the new invisible cooler you've been telling me about thats in beta now?


----------



## aaronshore

> so I guess thats the new invisible cooler you've been telling me about thats in beta now?


If its Ron's its in the masta-beta!!!


----------

